# Are reptile owners more or less empathetic than a typical person?



## Henry (May 30, 2019)

Hi everyone! I am doing a project for my high school statistics class and I decided to test whether or not reptile owners have a different empathy level compared to a typical person. If you're interested in the test and are willing to share your scores, please complete this form. But please do not be scared to share your score even if it is low. All scores will be kept confidential. This EQ test was originally created by Simon Baron-Cohen. It's 60 multiple choice question, but it really doesn't take long if you don't overthink it. I think the test will be really interesting since it asks a lot of thought provoking questions. I'd really appreciate your responses. Thanks!


----------



## Zyn (Jun 11, 2019)

As in the actor lol I’ll take it and I’m not sure I think animal owners in general are well the ones that take time to research and what not.

Took the test scores a 58 out of 80’felt a lot like the empath test


----------



## BKing (Jun 20, 2019)

I scored a 51! This is interesting because a coworker of mine tried telling me we are inhumane for having anything that has to be kept in a tank..and I let him have it because thats just silly.

Just because dogs and cats are cute and cuddly they deserved to be "owned" over reptiles? That makes sense?! He was basically saying they arent meant to be pets and I made the case that that can be said for any animal that we keep! cats and dogs included. Its hard to explain to people who don't understand that they require just as much love affection and attention as a dog or cat does.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 21, 2019)

By that logic our captive bred dogs should be running in the wilds of Alaska. The ball python is like 3 generations from being declassified as an exotic lol.

Just tell them their logic is flawed and uneducated and to go hang out with the other flat earthers and antivaxers


----------

